# Michael Waddell, Rick White, Rod White + more in Wausau, WI



## Ethan (Jan 10, 2005)

On Aug. 18th at the Gander Mountain in Wausau, WI we will be having our fall kickoff. Michael Waddell, Rick White, and Rod White will be in the store giving seminars throughout the day. also many sales reps will be there from browning, stealth cam, wildlife researh, liberty vaults, suick lures, ps seasonings, schmidtys specialty strings llc, plus more!!!

Scedule is as follows:
10a-12p: meet & greet michael waddell

10a: "Food plots start to finish" - Jim Reed, President Reed & hoppe's wildlife food plots www.foodplotting.com

11a: "scent Elimination" - Ron Bice, Wildlife Research Center

12p: "Mastering Trophy Whitetail" - Rod White, Olympic Gold Medalist & Gander Mt Pro staff member

1p: "On the road with Michael Waddell" - Michael Waddel, TV star and Gander Mt pro staff member

3p: "Prime time all the time" - Rick White, Hunters specialties pro staff

hope to see some of you there!!!


----------



## singingarcher (Jun 27, 2006)

We're planning on making the trip!!!!


----------



## Ethan (Jan 10, 2005)

ttt


----------



## hrchdog (Dec 13, 2004)

Find out where he got the thwaaak shirt and let us know.


----------



## mirage55 (Jan 31, 2005)

*southern boy waddell...*

southern boy waddell was at the Gander Mountain, Eden Prairie, MN store on Tuesday shooting some in-store video......

reminds me of when Mervyn's of California had joe montana (49er's) represent their department store---it really didn't work in Viking's country......


----------



## Ethan (Jan 10, 2005)

ill see what i can do....to the top


----------



## Ethan (Jan 10, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Ethan (Jan 10, 2005)

Schmidtys specialty strings llc will also be at the event!!!


----------



## onlybarebow (Apr 11, 2004)

bump it up


----------



## BIGNICK (Feb 14, 2006)

*Thanks*

Hope to see of you there!


----------



## Ethan (Jan 10, 2005)

i will be back in archery with one of those orange vests on with the nametag "ethan"


----------



## Ethan (Jan 10, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Ethan (Jan 10, 2005)

bump


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

Maybe we will see you there.


----------



## Corey9965 (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanx for the heads up. I'l most def be there.


----------



## Ethan (Jan 10, 2005)

many great sales happening as well!!! come check it out!!


----------



## Ethan (Jan 10, 2005)

bump it up


----------



## onlybarebow (Apr 11, 2004)

*Announcement!!!!!*

*Schmidty's Specialty Strings LLC* will be having a give away at *330 *pm Saturday during the *Wausau Gander Mountain Event*,

simply stop on by and fill out a card and drop it in the box.. *need not be present to win*!!

This is a great opportunity to get a free string and cable for your bow, and to check out some great vendors!


----------



## Ethan (Jan 10, 2005)

sounds awesome!!! see you there!!!


----------



## Ethan (Jan 10, 2005)

today is the day, doors open at 9 am!


----------

